# CWOF



## pkchance (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok. I know there has been a lot of talk on here about younger kids asking about CWOF. I. am In a different situation. When I was 19. In 1999 I partied a little too hard and woke up in a neighbors house no one was home. Still being drunk I stole a gun. So they charged me with larceny of a firearm b&e night with a few other things. Every thing was CWOF. Since then. I served in the army ten years with 2 honorable discharges and got a college degree. Do I have a shot of becoming a police officer?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Holy shit. 

I'll say this... If I can't get on with a flaweless background... You may have some difficulty. 

Breaking into someone's home, while drunk, and stealing a firearm? That's a mountain to climb. 

Good luck though.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Actions, like elections, have consequences. 
Thank you for your service.
Take the Fire exam. Same pay, less stress, and they issue you a bed on the first day. 
HC*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No, sorry, I don't think policing is a career you're going to get into.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Good thing it wasn't any of our houses.


----------



## pkchance (Nov 11, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> I'll say this... If I can't get on with a flaweless background... You may have some difficulty.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was going through some rough stuff. At the time. Thank you though.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Mass. is very competitive. Think perfect or near perfect marks and squeaky clean backgrounds.

Not sure how you would fair in other parts of the country. Boston did look the other way to fill quotas back in the 1980's, but those are some heavy duty charges.

Thank you for your service on this Veteran's Day and congratulations on straiting out your life.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for your service.

What specifically are the "few other" charges?

If they don't involve crimes against persons, one could contend that you've paid your dues IF you have a perfect service record and have walked the line since the incident. Juvenile records have been overlooked for individuals from shitty homes who turned their lives around. Your greatest obstacle is that your charges appear on the adult record. So, if you actually score high enough to make the candidate pool and omit information or tell one lie to a BI, you're done. Don't be cute. Statements like, "a few other things" while explaining an incident will get you booted. CWOF or not you're guilty in our eyes but as test applicants and benefits dwindle, individuals such as yourself become contenders.

All you can do is try and all they can do is say no but understand that you're not getting on MSP, CSP or any premier local dept. in Eastern MA so don't waste your energy there. You may have a chance of getting on somewhere if you go west, gain experience and transfer. As others have stated, you'll have a better shot in another state.

So if this is really the job you want, you've got little to lose. Though you should find other employment while you test and wait years for a nod.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> .
> 
> Not sure how you would fair in other parts of the country.
> 
> .


This would be a big no from most of the mid Atlantic area.

Maybe Maryland (PG County)...maybe.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

On the bright side you have a proven skill set that the Fire Service uses every day...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Here we have a real (REAL) example of someone who turned their life around, as opposed to 'turning their life around' while committing a felony. Thank you for your service. Good luck and yeah, try another state. You may very well be an excellent candidate beyond the past mistakes. 
*Griff's* post is excellent advice and well put.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Who is Griff?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

BxDetSgt said:


> Who is Griff?


LGriffin...

I thought it said "detective" on your badge?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I just supervise them.....good thing I took a test.


----------

